# Metal lawn edging and our pets.



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

A local Veterinary Doc told me his clinic did over 300k in injuries from metal lawn edging in one year and that it is the number one most frequent injury they see. Got the same story from another Vet. I'm not sure what can be done about it.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

What were the injuries?

I never thought about this and would like to hear some more information.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Cole said:


> What were the injuries?
> 
> I never thought about this and would like to hear some more information.


I assumed they were foot injuries but i really didn't ask. I think the metal can go between the pads and at 300 mph, like my neighbors dog, it can do some damage. My pup is safe because she sleeps all day/night.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

K2 said:


> I assumed they were foot injuries but i really didn't ask. I think the metal can go between the pads and at 300 mph, like my neighbors dog, it can do some damage. My pup is safe because she sleeps all day/night.


Your puppy avatar reminded me of a news story that ran last night on TV-

http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/myfox/pages/ContentDetail?contentId=5894787

Good story!


----------



## cmansmith (Apr 15, 2008)

I would get a smarter dog but thats just me.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

We never install metal edging on residential properties for many reasons, we use the plastic edging and keep the metal edging for commercial properties only. :thumbsup:


----------

